# Would guide bushing or bearing bit be more suitable for me?



## Sheshu (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi. I'm a little confused.about which is most suitable for my needs.

I'd like to create some parts for an instrument using templates. This will mean routing hard woods including maple to a finished depth of around 3.8cm, I will initially cut with bandsaw as close as I can

My thoughts are a bearing bit would perhaps give less friction but unless I made a thick template I might have to route close to 1.8cm depth round the outside in one go. I'd like to edge trim in many small steps on order to reduce chance of kickback, which is something I'm concerned about.

The only advantage I can see of bushing guides is its easier to route smaller depths as you can set the depth to whatever you want. But I have some concern about how accurate cuts are vs bearing and if the added difficulty of over/undersizing templates is worth any benefit.

My only experience of template routing has been bearings so far. I've considered using the spiral bits as I believe this would reduce kickback chance but I haven't heard of people doing this, would it work well? Would deflection be an issue?

Thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trend offers the largest assortment of guide bushings which is perfect for your application. You will end up using both guide bushings and bits with bearings attached. Both are needed. The photo shows the even, odd and Imperial bushing sets. The T-4 router is not suitable for heavy work.


----------

